# Puerto Vallarta help ?



## martika

Hello everyone
I am moving to PV with my mother (77) two girls (9 and 6) myself and my husband. We are hoping to get there on 1st Sept 2012 and get somewhere with a pool very close to Los Muertos (know of anywhere?) We are coming from Canada (Alberta).
I am really asking for help and recommendations.
I'm looking for: the best school in PV for the girls, a nice US doctor and dentist (as I don't speak Spanish - yet!). As you know, my head is spinning with questions. Where do I get local health insurance, who do I see about a FM3, can I just drive my SUV into Mexico ?
A lot of questions. Can someone just take me under their wing please ? Lol ........
Thanks you in advance for ANY HELP OFFERED  
Liz


----------



## chicois8

Why would you think of moving to another country without knowing anything about it, I would suggest you read Rolly's book first, come and rent for awhile and see if the coastal area of Mexico is right for you and your family. Sept. is right in the middle of the hurricane/ rainy season where it could be 35C with 95% humidity. I included a link to Rolly's site so you can read a little before you arrive. Good luck......... 


How to Move to Mexico

P.S. Last night it rained 5.67 inches in the PV area...........


----------



## FHBOY

martika said:


> Hello everyone
> I am moving to PV with my mother (77) two girls (9 and 6) myself and my husband. We are hoping to get there on 1st Sept 2012 and get somewhere with a pool very close to Los Muertos (know of anywhere?) We are coming from Canada (Alberta).
> I am really asking for help and recommendations.
> I'm looking for: the best school in PV for the girls, a nice US doctor and dentist (as I don't speak Spanish - yet!). As you know, my head is spinning with questions. Where do I get local health insurance, who do I see about a FM3, can I just drive my SUV into Mexico ?
> A lot of questions. Can someone just take me under their wing please ? Lol ........
> Thanks you in advance for ANY HELP OFFERED
> Liz


I agree with Chicois8, unfortunately. It took my wife and me two years to decide to move from the USA and we have none of the issues you have, a parent and school age kids. You'll learn a lot just by reading the various threads on this forum, it can take hours. There are no shortcuts to this process no easy answers. Medical care as you know it in Canada and GB may not be available to you, bringing a vehicle down and nationalizing it involves many steps, locating where to live is not as easy as it looks. PV is very hot and humid from April till October, are you sure that is what you want?

We know, my wife and I, after all the research and visits that we want and can make the move. September 1 is only about eight weeks away...not very long for a life changing move.

You will love Mexico, it is fabulous, but living there is not like the vacation adverts, there is a lot to it: income requirements, work/non work visas, etc etc. For us it is worth it, but please do your homework first. The people on the Forum have combined years of knowledge and are willing to share. Use it. Buena Suerte (Good Luck)


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Why would you think of moving to another country without knowing anything about it, ...


They are asking a lot of questions about the mechanics, but it is possible that they may have experience as visitors or may have relatives here. I couldn't tell from the original poster's post. If not, then I agree with the people advising caution.


----------



## sparks

Two months from now ... what's the rush? Besides lots more studying ... come down and try to line things up ahead of time. The logistics sound very difficult with kids and grandma unless money is no object. Why Los Muertos and do you want a hotel?

Auto permit with deposit
Auto insurance
Do you all have the income required for resident visas

Won't find any US doctors/dentists in Mexico but you will find Mexicans that speak enough English. I would try to live near school and possibly work so you don't have to drive more than necessary. Vallarta is large, busy and basically a pain to drive in.

I would also Google "Vallarta message board" and find one of the 2-3 with lots of people living there. Much better for follow up questions and some extensive knowledge


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> They are asking a lot of questions about the mechanics, but it is possible that they may have experience as visitors or may have relatives here. I couldn't tell from the original poster's post. If not, then I agree with the people advising caution.


The OP didn't mention the reason for her family's move to Mexico. This information might help us to give her more useful advice.


----------



## JRinPV

I first came here over 35 years ago and have lived here full time for over 18 years. You should come and stay at a cheap hotel first, check out the areas and see what is renting and for how much. Network with the local ex-pat community and take it slow, September is our rainiest month, mostly short lived thunder showers. I also suggest you read Rolly's site for all the legal stuff. There's also some information on my site Google "Vallarta Info". I would also suggest this bulletin board All Vallarta Message Board for Puerto Vallarta, very helpful people there.


----------



## Isla Verde

JRinPV said:


> You should come and stay at a cheap hotel first, check out the areas and see what is renting and for how much. Network with the local ex-pat community and take it slow,


Would you suggest she come down alone, with her husband, or with the whole family which would also include her 77-year-old mother and two children?


----------



## JRinPV

That is, of course up to her, if it were I, I would fly down, maybe just her and her husband, leave the kids with granny, before doing the road trip.


----------



## sparks

Isla Verde said:


> Would you suggest she come down alone, with her husband, or with the whole family which would also include her 77-year-old mother and two children?


Whatever is manageable .... someone of a group like that has to scout it out. Everybody come for a vacation if they can manage it


----------



## FHBOY

JRinPV said:


> I first came here over 35 years ago and have lived here full time for over 18 years. You should come and stay at a cheap hotel first, check out the areas and see what is renting and for how much. Network with the local ex-pat community and take it slow, September is our rainiest month, mostly short lived thunder showers. I also suggest you read Rolly's site for all the legal stuff. There's also some information on my site Google "Vallarta Info". I would also suggest this bulletin board All Vallarta Message Board for Puerto Vallarta, very helpful people there.


:ranger: JRinPV - thanks for joining in - hope to see you post again - WELCOME! Good suggestions.


----------



## JRinPV

FHBOY said:


> :ranger: JRinPV - thanks for joining in - hope to see you post again - WELCOME! Good suggestions.


I got the original notice through Google Alerts, see some old friends like Sparks are here.


----------



## FHBOY

JRinPV said:


> I got the original notice through Google Alerts, see some old friends like Sparks are here.


RVGRINGO is still around also, I'm a relative newbie - only a bit over two years.


----------



## pictou

We started in San Miguel and ended up in puerto Vallarta. Totally the right move with he kids...we have a 2 and 4 yr old. We are also from Canada. The weather isn't as bad as many on this forum make it to be.


----------



## martika

chicois8 said:


> Why would you think of moving to another country without knowing anything about it, I would suggest you read Rolly's book first, come and rent for awhile and see if the coastal area of Mexico is right for you and your family. Sept. is right in the middle of the hurricane/ rainy season where it could be 35C with 95% humidity. I included a link to Rolly's site so you can read a little before you arrive. Good luck.........
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Last night it rained 5.67 inches in the PV area...........



I have been coming to PV for the past 6 years for three months at a time during the summer and winter so I do "know about it". I am just lucky havent needed a doctor or dentist and have never brought a car over or had the need to enroll my children in school so was just asking for some help. Its unfortunate that my first post from someone had to be harsh.


----------



## martika

sparks said:


> Two months from now ... what's the rush? Besides lots more studying ... come down and try to line things up ahead of time. The logistics sound very difficult with kids and grandma unless money is no object. Why Los Muertos and do you want a hotel?
> 
> Auto permit with deposit
> Auto insurance
> Do you all have the income required for resident visas
> 
> Won't find any US doctors/dentists in Mexico but you will find Mexicans that speak enough English. I would try to live near school and possibly work so you don't have to drive more than necessary. Vallarta is large, busy and basically a pain to drive in.
> 
> I would also Google "Vallarta message board" and find one of the 2-3 with lots of people living there. Much better for follow up questions and some extensive knowledge


Thank you for your kind reply. I am sorry I didnt make it clear that I have been to PV a lot in the past for months at a time. I was hoping someone could make some recommendations to me for doctors, dentists, schools etc. 
I will continue to look through the site though and again, thank you


----------



## martika

Isla Verde said:


> The OP didn't mention the reason for her family's move to Mexico. This information might help us to give her more useful advice.


Hello
We are moving to PV as I have been there for many months at a time for many years now. Im lucky I havent had the use of a doctor or dentist and I havent put my children in school there before so was looking for some recommendations.

We want to move to PV just because we love it there. My husband works overseas in Africa and does a 30 / 30 rotation so we are quite lucky in the fact that money isnt going to be a problem for us. I am looking for a nice rental next to Los Muertos with a pool but not as far as the Blue Chairs.

Thank you

Liz


----------



## martika

pictou said:


> We started in San Miguel and ended up in puerto Vallarta. Totally the right move with he kids...we have a 2 and 4 yr old. We are also from Canada. The weather isn't as bad as many on this forum make it to be.



So can you recommend any schools, etc to me ?
Thank you 
Liz


----------



## FHBOY

martika said:


> ... Its unfortunate that my first post from someone had to be harsh.


Martika: do not be concerned about that. Communicating using only the words you can type is very, very difficult. We sometimes think we've done a thorough job, and find we did not. Providing details helps get some responses. So, sorry if I added to your consternation, you have a lot of PV experience, please share it openly.


----------



## chicois8

martika said:


> I have been coming to PV for the past 6 years for three months at a time during the summer and winter so I do "know about it". I am just lucky havent needed a doctor or dentist and have never brought a car over or had the need to enroll my children in school so was just asking for some help. Its unfortunate that my first post from someone had to be harsh.


Harsh, martika, if you read your original post all I saw was a deer in the headlights...you never stated you had ever been to PV before or had any clue at all. I am glad you do know something about the area before such a move, suerte y paz..
Google Pam Thomson for medical questions.


----------



## martika

chicois8 said:


> Why would you think of moving to another country without knowing anything about it, I would suggest you read Rolly's book first, come and rent for awhile and see if the coastal area of Mexico is right for you and your family. Sept. is right in the middle of the hurricane/ rainy season where it could be 35C with 95% humidity. I included a link to Rolly's site so you can read a little before you arrive. Good luck.........
> 
> 
> How to Move to Mexico
> 
> P.S. Last night it rained 5.67 inches in the PV area...........


The link that you referred me to is fantastic. THANK YOU VERY MUCH for that


----------



## pictou

Liz...sounds like your husband is in the same business as me I escaped Africa though ;-)

We love PV...we have our kids in a school called Ameyali...it is "eco-oriented" I guess...sort of montessori style...they have animals and things as well. The kids really like it. It is run by a lady from california. It is spanish with english classes. 

We find the medical here great-pay as you go...my wife got a MRI same day for around $350. We also have insurance for major stuff which costs us $2000 a year for the whole family...there are other options as well but we went through a place called Freedom Health Net. Never had to use it so far as it is just easier to pay the costs as you go.

We got our FM3 in canada before we went and ig mistake....just get it here after you arrive-super easy process...just make sure you have original documents etc...

We like PV over SMA for a variety of reasons-having a COSTCO and Wallmart is a hige benefit with kids...could easily do without but just makes life all that much simpler. The culinary scene here is good to.

We found a place in a condo (not our preference but pluses outweighed the minuses)...on the beach, 3 pools, bar and restaurant and close to the school and stores we use. Also close to airport which is good because I rotate as well...SMA was a pain in the ass that way.

PM me if you have that ability and I can be more specific on things. We are from Van Island (Duncan) but spent many years in Calgary prior to escaping there. Moving to Mexico (and giving up Canadian residency) was the best thing we ever did...hardest part is finding a group of friends...dont know what it is about expats but seem to be very clicky so afr in our experience...hopefully just exceptions to the rule


----------



## PvMac007

pictou said:


> Liz...sounds like your husband is in the same business as me I escaped Africa though ;-)
> 
> We love PV...we have our kids in a school called Ameyali...it is "eco-oriented" I guess...sort of montessori style...they have animals and things as well. The kids really like it. It is run by a lady from california. It is spanish with english classes.
> 
> We find the medical here great-pay as you go...my wife got a MRI same day for around $350. We also have insurance for major stuff which costs us $2000 a year for the whole family...there are other options as well but we went through a place called Freedom Health Net. Never had to use it so far as it is just easier to pay the costs as you go.
> 
> We got our FM3 in canada before we went and ig mistake....just get it here after you arrive-super easy process...just make sure you have original documents etc...
> 
> We like PV over SMA for a variety of reasons-having a COSTCO and Wallmart is a hige benefit with kids...could easily do without but just makes life all that much simpler. The culinary scene here is good to.
> 
> We found a place in a condo (not our preference but pluses outweighed the minuses)...on the beach, 3 pools, bar and restaurant and close to the school and stores we use. Also close to airport which is good because I rotate as well...SMA was a pain in the ass that way.
> 
> PM me if you have that ability and I can be more specific on things. We are from Van Island (Duncan) but spent many years in Calgary prior to escaping there. Moving to Mexico (and giving up Canadian residency) was the best thing we ever did...hardest part is finding a group of friends...dont know what it is about expats but seem to be very clicky so afr in our experience...hopefully just exceptions to the rule


Sorry but I read your post and had a couple of questions. My wife and I are moving to PV on September 1 st, We have our condo rented and arrangements in that regard made and we are set to go. I am actually coming down next week for a few days to bring a few things down ahead of time to lessen the load on Sept 1st. We are flying and not brining a vehicle or household effects other than a few items we will bring in our suitcases. You mentioned that it may have been a mistake getting your Fm 3 here in Canada as apposed to waiting to you got there. Can you enlighten me a bit ? We have our docs ready and was going to go to the Mexican consulate in Calgary to start the process but if it is easier there maybe I ll wait... Any help in that regulars would be appreciated. Thanks. PVmac007. Edmonton AB


----------



## pictou

PvMac007 said:


> Sorry but I read your post and had a couple of questions. My wife and I are moving to PV on September 1 st, We have our condo rented and arrangements in that regard made and we are set to go. I am actually coming down next week for a few days to bring a few things down ahead of time to lessen the load on Sept 1st. We are flying and not brining a vehicle or household effects other than a few items we will bring in our suitcases. You mentioned that it may have been a mistake getting your Fm 3 here in Canada as apposed to waiting to you got there. Can you enlighten me a bit ? We have our docs ready and was going to go to the Mexican consulate in Calgary to start the process but if it is easier there maybe I ll wait... Any help in that regulars would be appreciated. Thanks. PVmac007. Edmonton AB


Basically you have to do the same process down here in mexico. You just need to get your tourist form when you enter then take all your documents to immigration here. we did it like you did (but in vancouver) and basically you get a visa that you have to "turn into" a FM3 within 30 days that you arrive. You need the usual original forms, bank statements and photos.


----------



## JRinPV

You'll also need a proof of your address here, like a utility bill, it doesn't have to be in your name. Far easier to get it here, less than 10 days. Even if you go through the process in Canada, you'll still have to go to the office here, with that residency address proof. Also the out of country consulates can require a lot more documents than here. New air-conditioned office, here and a very, very simple process.


----------



## PvMac007

Thanks for the info/advice. Been coming to PV every year for the past 15, time has come to make it home. Cheers


----------



## JRinPV

You can reach Pam Thompson, through her site Medical Tourism | Home Care Services | Speakers Programs and Support Groups | Puerto Vallarta Charity Support | Doctors Puerto Vallarta | PV Doctors | Cardiologos | Puerto Vallarta | Surgeon | Cardiologist | Neurologist | Podiatrist | Pediatrician |


----------



## PvMac007

Just another quick question, what exactly are they looking for when they say they want your documents notarized.? Is that just a sworn declaration that the copies are true versions of the original? And if I am applying in PV should I get my docs notarized there a local authority?


----------



## JRinPV

shouldn't be necessary, I didn't do that


----------



## edgeee

not sure about other countries, tho i suspect it is similar, but in the US, a notary public is licensed to validate documents, signatures, and such.

it simply means a document is recognized by authorities to be legal and authentic.
not always necessary, but murphy's law applies.
better to have it and not need it, than vice versa.
it's cheap insurance to help minimize potential hassles.


----------



## JRinPV

There's only a US Notary here, the Consul and she charges $50.00US
Who are 'they' who told you this and what documents are 'they' talking about ?


----------



## TundraGreen

edgeee said:


> ...
> it simply means a document is recognized by authorities to be legal and authentic.
> ...


Actually, all a U.S. notary does is attest that the signature is valid. They don't even look at the document they are notarizing. Sometimes you don't want them to look at the document. It is none of their business.


----------



## edgeee

good point TG.

however, the value is placed by those who demand it. it's their perception that matters.
if it makes THEM believe it's real, that's all that counts.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Using a US notary, other than the US Consul, is illegal. Any US notary offering to notarize documents outside of his home jurisdiction is acting illegally and is subject to penalties. If challenged, the documanted transaction would be void.
Check the law of any Stage; they're all similar.


----------



## kcowan

You should drive into Mexico with an FMM that you get at the border. You will buy a permit for your SUV there and must leave a deposit. Within 6 months of arriving, you need to apply for FM3. This will make your car legal for as long as you remain in the country legally. Get Mexican insurance for your car. We use Lee Peters [email protected] and it is cheap.

For a furnished apartment, you can try manoamano.com or if you have a bigger budget, use any local realtor. Many people send their kids to The American School because it is bilingual.

Your mom may not qualify for medical insurance. With Aetna, they only cover people of that age if they have had the policy since before age 65. Pam can help you with all that.


----------



## JRinPV

More unfurnished places in Mano a Mano, for furnished, network with the local gringos, bars are a good place


----------



## martika

JRinPV said:


> You can reach Pam Thompson, through her site Medical Tourism | Home Care Services | Speakers Programs and Support Groups | Puerto Vallarta Charity Support | Doctors Puerto Vallarta | PV Doctors | Cardiologos | Puerto Vallarta | Surgeon | Cardiologist | Neurologist | Podiatrist | Pediatrician |


That is so HELPFUL thank you. I will contact her.


----------



## martika

kcowan said:


> You should drive into Mexico with an FMM that you get at the border. You will buy a permit for your SUV there and must leave a deposit. Within 6 months of arriving, you need to apply for FM3. This will make your car legal for as long as you remain in the country legally. Get Mexican insurance for your car. We use Lee Peters [email protected] and it is cheap.
> 
> For a furnished apartment, you can try manoamano.com or if you have a bigger budget, use any local realtor. Many people send their kids to The American School because it is bilingual.
> 
> Your mom may not qualify for medical insurance. With Aetna, they only cover people of that age if they have had the policy since before age 65. Pam can help you with all that.



So helpful, thank you so very much


----------

